# Help! First CF bike which is the better deal?



## adammyrf (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm looking at getting my first CF frame and I've found 2 used bikes which I think are quite similar but I'm no where near knowledgable enough to really know which is the better deal. Any info is very much appreciated guys.

I'm currently on a 2001 OCR-1 with 105 and mavic aksium wheels so either of these bikes should be an upgrade in those regards. I'm looking for a much stiffer wheel set because I really notice it on my current ones and since I'm a larger guy at 6'3 and 195lb.

The first bike is a white 2011 Giant TCR Advanced 2 size XL with 105 and Giant ltd. edition 1800 DT swiss wheels. Price is $1800.

The second is a black 2010 Giant TCR Advanced 2 size XL with 6700 ultegra and mavic ksyrium elite wheels. This bike is almost identical to my dads (aside from size) and I found the wheels really nice and stiff and the shifting smoooooth. Price is $2200 and claims to be bike mechanic owned.

and again any info would be awesome!


----------



## MTG90 (Apr 7, 2012)

Go with the ultegra and ksyrium wheels, for the price that is a great upgrade over the 105 and aksiums. Should be a good savings in weight and those wheels are very good climbers.


----------



## adammyrf (Apr 7, 2012)

Well either of the bikes would be great upgrades over my components (I think). I recognize that the 2010 is nicer than the 2011 bike but I'm wondering about which is a better deal. I'm a student so the $400 difference is a bit of a jump for my budget.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The second bike with Ultegra is worth the $400 extra, buy it.


----------



## MTG90 (Apr 7, 2012)

So from a student perspective of spending about $30 on the weekends for Starbucks, Beer, and Pizza, you only have to sacrifice about 4.5 weeks to avoid buyers remorse. 

I'm only joking, you'll enjoy either bike very much.


----------



## adammyrf (Apr 7, 2012)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> The second bike with Ultegra is worth the $400 extra, buy it.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## adammyrf (Apr 7, 2012)

MTG90 said:


> So from a student perspective of spending about $30 on the weekends for Starbucks, Beer, and Pizza, you only have to sacrifice about 4.5 weeks to avoid buyers remorse.
> 
> I'm only joking, you'll enjoy either bike very much.


Hahahah screw starbucks, I'll stick with my Tim Hortons which is way cheaper!

Can't say the same for pizza and beer haha


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

adammyrf said:


> Well either of the bikes would be great upgrades over my components (I think). I recognize that the 2010 is nicer than the 2011 bike but I'm wondering about which is a better deal. I'm a student so the $400 difference is a bit of a jump for my budget.


Find the extra $400. Seriously.


----------

